# AR-15 purchase?



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

Does anyone here know of a place local to the Houston area, or an online site from which to buy an AR-15 that doesn't have the rediculous jacked up prices and actually has the rifles in stock? Thanks.


----------



## ElJefe (Jun 1, 2004)

Big box stores, academy,bass pro, wally world. Check earlier and often as they are going quick, as soon as they come in.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

You might have to wait a few weeks for that to happen.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Yall think the prices will drop all the way back to where they were? Im affraid it will be like gas and once its up it aint going back down. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Part Timer said:


> Yall think the prices will drop all the way back to where they were? Im affraid it will be like gas and once its up it aint going back down.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I think they will start inching down starting now ever so slowly. Then after a bill is introduced and fails, prices will come back to where they were. But if another whack job uses one to shoot up a bunch of folks before then, all bets are off.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Stuart said:


> I think they will start inching down starting now ever so slowly. Then after a bill is introduced and fails, prices will come back to where they were. But if another whack job uses one to shoot up a bunch of folks before then, all bets are off.


Yep,

And I will not spend my money at gun shops that decided to up the price.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

If the ban does not affect further manufacture of AR receiver, you can bet it will drop back to less than $100 each within a year.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

these guys are killing me that find them for a G and are trying to flip them for 3,500..... and some people are seriously buying them.. two weeks ago they wereall 8 to 900 max wow


----------



## capt.dave (Jan 3, 2007)

ElJefe said:


> Big box stores, academy,bass pro, wally world. Check earlier and often as they are going quick, as soon as they come in.


I was in a local Academy this morning as they receive freight shipments on Fridays. They received 2 ARs...the guys that bought them arrived at the location at 3:00 a.m. Store opens at 8:00 a.m. Manager will come out and assign numbers to the people that show up first. So, it is possible, but almost crazy to show up that early. I think most guys doing this are just flipping the guns with a few hundred markup. Other tough deal is there is no guarantee as to what exactly is on the freight truck. The trucks are for all departments, not just guns and ammo.

Most calibers of ammo are not that hard to obtain if you show up at opening on shipment days. Academy will limit you to one box per customer if there are a lot of people. That way, most people there will at least receive a little. There were about 10 guys there this morning and they had received cases of 9mm, 40 cal, 45 auto, and 380. They only received 2 cases of 223, so I only got 2 boxes of that.


----------



## capt.dave (Jan 3, 2007)

Part Timer said:


> Yall think the prices will drop all the way back to where they were? Im affraid it will be like gas and once its up it aint going back down.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Depends on what happens over the next couple of months.

I do know this, when O was first elected, there was a buying frenzy on AR's and ammo as well. Within 6 months, the prices were just about back to normal.

If this stuff starts to blow over, then supply will slowly start catching up with demand. Big box stores are not gouging on price, so if their stock can ever catch back up with demand, then people will have no reason to pay other individuals inflated prices.


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Wolf6151 said:


> Does anyone here know of a place local to the Houston area, or an online site from which to buy an AR-15 that doesn't have the rediculous jacked up prices and actually has the rifles in stock? Thanks.


PM sent


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

I sure hope they go back down...I started saving late last year for one and now all of this freenzy started. Sucks all I asked for christmas were academy gift cards to put towards it...now i may just have to settle for the new camo costa's ive had my eye on


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

I just ordered a new SIG 556 model from the Arms Room in League City at regular list price. Of course they don't know how long it will take, but there is no markup at all. When I ordered my SIG M1911 Scorpion right after they came out and you couldn't fine one anywhere, they got me one in one day and $300 under MSRP. I like that kind of treatment so I'll go back and wait until my rifle comes in, and by that time they should have plenty of ammo, too.


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

I too have wanted one for a while but no way am I paying these prices. My opinion is that they will start to drift lower as the government rhetoric diminishes over time. I am not trying to diminish what happened but soon, there will be another topic for our great beaurocrats in Washington to stick their nose in. Then this proposal will be stuck in the debates and do nothing system for a long time. yes they are talking about banning them and such but the reality of it is that this subject has been debated and proposed for decades yet nothing ever happens. My guess is that a ban on the gun itself will not happen for a long time. Its too big of a fight. Rather, if something will happen, it will be on the control of the ammo and clips. That is a much easiser thing to accomplish.


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

teckersley;4618204 Rather said:


> Hair clips, paper clips, or binder clips?


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Save your bucks, wait a year for everything to calm down and receiver price goes back to under $100 each, snap up couple of dozens and consider that as your IRA retirement investment. 

Sooner or later there will be another situation where the panic crowd comes out to snap them up at $200 a piece without blinking an eye. It is much better investment than Wall Street stocks.


----------



## bigdaddyflo (Jul 27, 2012)

This is what I did BEFORE the buying frenzy hit and I think it still works this way...I went to wal marts web site, looked up my local store, did a search for AR15, found the ones I liked on the website, and requested that they send me an email to notify me when it was in stock - when you do find a particular model you like, it will tell you if that model is in stock on the site, maybe even limited availability! If it is not in stock, you have an option for the site to "notify you" when they have it back in stock. Put your email address in the box and wait for a response, maybe even weeks or months. If and when you get an email notifying you they have the rifle in stock, they have received it at the store, just have not put it out yet- go get it - they go quick. Maybe even get to know the guy at the gun counter, this won't hurt either, you have a hidden agenda and get to make a friend that can possibly help you out. I bought a Colt LE9620 this way. Another suggestion it to go to the website, pick different stores and request an email from different locations for the different models you are interested in from the stores that are close to you, even choose further stores if you don't mind driving. Good luck! Oh and they don't jack up their selling price either!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Whodathunkit said:


> Hair clips, paper clips, or binder clips?


Enbloc clips, moon clips, stripper clips..... :spineyes:


----------



## locolobo (Dec 2, 2005)

*mini-14*

Saw a few mini's for sale in a local sale paper last couple weeks for $1000-1500. Walmart in Angleton had one for $637. It did not last long. I would have bought it but I have one already.


----------



## bglover67 (Jan 14, 2009)

Texas gun trader has some guns that are only slightly marked up. Plus you are off the books. Get a firearms bill of sale though just in case.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

These guys are local, and you have to go through a dealer to buy from them ....

With that being said, a call to them might help
http://highstandard.com/

They are near 290 and 610

Their AR's are to milatary specs, and they make a bunch for the GOVT ....


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

PS:
I'm building my second AR15. Stuck with prices and availability being what they are, but when things are back to normal, I'd highly suggest it. It's easy as pie and using Youtube and internet schematics a monkey can do it. The added value is building a semi custom gun for off-the-shelf pricing. I'm at about a grand on my carbine.

My carbine runs like a champ. This build will be a 20" and resemble the M16A4. Again, semi custom build.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

ps: calm down,, a bud just called up off 290 and there's a place that is stocked... ammo and guns. let the fools eat those guns they don't want. As said check often for normal pricing.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Waiting on the Bolt group next. Well, I might snag a barrel and build it the rest of the way out since a few places have barrels and such in stock. Not settling for anything less than BCM on the bolt group.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

jamisjockey said:


> Waiting on the Bolt group next. Well, I might snag a barrel and build it the rest of the way out since a few places have barrels and such in stock. Not settling for anything less than BCM on the bolt group.


BCM had complete BCGs in stock the other day. Prolly gone by now.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Stuart said:


> BCM had complete BCGs in stock the other day. Prolly gone by now.


 they gone!


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

If you're still looking for an AR you might want to check with SOG Armory.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Stuart said:


> BCM had complete BCGs in stock the other day. Prolly gone by now.


They're literally selling out before they can get all the waiting list emails out.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I got the email 2-3 hours after they sold out...twice. I have been trying to get a BCM carrier group to finish an upper I am working on. I refuse to pay the people marking them up to $400.


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

DSL_PWR said:


> If you're still looking for an AR you might want to check with SOG Armory.


SOG no longer has an FFL Everything they are selling now is private sale. I asked about BCG they said they had some coming in for 400 each. im out on that.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

what was a decent BCG going for before this mess, I truly dont remember. No way am I paying the $400 people are asking for them now


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I remember it was about $150 for .223 caliber.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

BCG's typically start around $150 and up.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

I paid $160 something for my other bravo co M4 BCG last summer. Regular AR15 BCG's were as low as $110 depending on where you looked.


----------

